# Best Fantasy Worlds



## Violanthe (Aug 31, 2006)

Our newest Top 10 project is the Best Fantasy Worlds. If you would like to help out by submitting your list, your opinion is both welcome and appreciated. Lists can also be submitted by email form. If you do submit a list, feel free to post it here too, as a reply to this topic, so that we can all see and discuss your picks. 

While we're collecting lists, I'm also interested in your candid opinions:

So what do you think? What are the most fascinating Fantasy Worlds ever created? Which are the most intricate? Memorable? Absorbing? Whether they are the worlds you love to lose yourself in, or worlds you wouldn't dare set foot in (but love to read about!), what are your favorites? Moreover, what makes a good Fantasy World?


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 12, 2006)

What, no one willing to hazard a vote for Middle Earth?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't think I could come up with 10 fantasy worlds that I would put on a best list. Number one on the list would have to be Middle Earth, though. Did you expect to hear any different on this forum. I would also rank LeGuin's Earthsea world pretty high.


----------



## Mike (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, here's the beginning of my list:

(In no particular order)

1. Middle-Earth
2. Prydain
3. Hyboria
4. Earthsea
5. Earth in the multiverse--i.e. the world from the Elric books
6. "Wiedzminland"--the world from Andrzej Sapkowski's series of Wiedzmin books. This is, of course, not its real name.
7. Merry Old England--the England from 'The Once and Future King', which has nothing to do with historical England.
8. Drenai

...ooh, I think I've run out. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Violanthe (Sep 19, 2006)

Shaping up to be a great list so far.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 2, 2006)

I posted my list on ARWZ but thought I'd post it here as well.

*1.* Middle Earth

in: *Silmarillion/Lord of the Rings*

by J.R.R. Tolkien

COMMENTS: This work was what sucked me in to the genre. I was into Asimov before, but a good dose of secondhand pipeweed smoke at the Prancing Pony was all it took. Unfortunately I think the recent movies have taken alot of this feeling out of the reading of the books though.



*2.* The North, South, and Glittering Plain 

in: *The Black Company* Book Series

by: Glen Cook

COMMENTS: The scale of description concentrates on the places in an un-named world. Gritty, down in the trenches view of the world by the soldiers who fight the battles. Drunken wizards getting into a fight and nearly burning down a town with wayward bolts, and other colorful characters made me a fan.



*3.* Arrakis

in: *Dune*

by Frank Herbert

COMMENTS: The universe in Dune was fantastic, but the details of Arrakis really made the story. This book got me out of the Tolkien phase.



*4.* Foundation 

in: *The Foundation* series

by: Isaac Asimov

COMMENTS: I picked up one of these books in a bookstore and read it a bit. It got me into reading sci-fi/fantasy books.



*5.*: The Klingon Empire

in: *Star Trek*

by: Gene Roddenberry

COMMENTS: The whole universe is well thought out as far as the the Federation and the differences between the cultures of the Romulans, Vulcans, Cardassians, etc, are good. I always liked the Klingon Empire though. The downside is too many races were simply just slightly re-designed humans.



*6.*: The Matrix world

in: *The Matrix*

by: Andy & Larry Wachowski

COMMENTS: I liked the twist this world had in the first movie. It gave an interesting look to the futuristic genre, even though it was somewhat Terminatoresque To bad the Matrix sequels for the most part stunk.



*7.*: Alternate Earth

in: *Stargate*

by: Dean Devlin & Roland Emmerich 

COMMENTS: This always fascinated me as they took the transporter technology of Star Trek and turned it into an interesting story.



*8.*: The Commonwealth

in: *Andromeda*

by: Gene Roddenberry

COMMENTS: Another take by Gene Roddenberry of the Commonwealth, a sort of Star Trek Federation, in downfall. The Nietzscheans are what Kahn wanted to be in Star Trek. I thought this universe was well done.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2006)

Let's see, I'll have to work on this one...

1. Gwynedd The Deryni Chronicles by Katherine Kurtz 

The only series I've ever found that comes close to rivalling Tolkien's for depth of characterisation.

2. Arda Silmarillion and LotR JRRT

Need I say more?

3. Narnia The Chronicles of Narnia by C. S. Lewis

The talking animals had me at "hello!"

4. The Underworld The Screwtape Letters by C.S. Lewis

If you want an amazingly eerie read, check this one out!

5. Camelot The Once and Future King by T. H. White

My favourite version of the Arthurian legends.

6. Xanth The Xanth Series by Piers Anthony

If you don't like puns, steer well clear of this series! However, if you have a sense of humour at all, give at least the first novel a try.



Will get back to this later.


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the list, Hanasian, and thanks especially for posting commentary. Always very helpful for putting the final article together.

Looks like it's shaping up to be a great list, chrysophalax. I hope, when you're done, you'll consider submitting it toward the official vote.


----------



## Violanthe (Dec 13, 2006)

*Last Chance*

The deadline for voting in our latest list, the Top 10 Fantasy Worlds, is fast approaching. If you would like to submit a list you must do so by December 22nd. Please visit our Top 10 Page to place your vote. You can also submit by email form.

If you'd like to help us decide what list topic to do next, please visit our Official Poll


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 17, 2007)

*Top 10 Fantasy Worlds List is Here!*

Thanks to everyone who contributed their votes, opinions, and feedback to this project. I hope you will find that the final list was worth your while. If you're willing to do it all again, then stop by and vote for our newest list, the Top 10 SF&F TV Shows. Without further ado, here they are, the Top 10 Fantasy Worlds:

1. Middle Earth from Lord of the Rings by JRR Tolkien

2. Arrakis from Dune by Frank Herbert

3. The Star Trek Universe from Star Trek by Gene Roddenberry

4. Westeros, the Seven Kingdoms from Song of Ice and Fire by George RR Martin

5. Discworld from the Discworld novels by Terry Pratchett

5. Midkemia from Magician, etc. by Raymond E. Feist

5. Nehwon from Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser by Fritz Leiber

8. Narnia from Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis

9. Star Wars Galaxy from Star Wars by George Lucas

10. Urth from Book of New Sun by Gene Wolfe

If you're interested to see further results (worlds ranked 11-45), as well as reader commentary on this Top 10, please feel free to check out the full article.

So, what do you think of the list? Do you find it an accurate representation? What would you add? Which would you take away? What got unfairly ignored? Which worlds were ranked too high? Do you find this list predictable? Does it contain any surprises?


----------



## Halasían (May 17, 2019)

Halasían said:


> I posted my list on ARWZ but thought I'd post it here as well.
> 
> *1.* Middle Earth
> 
> ...



Gee.... I only came up with 8 of 10 worlds 13 years ago. I'll add the *Westeros-Essos* world of the Ice and Fire series (Game of Thrones). I never could get through the first book, but I for the most part liked the TV series.

I'll think more for #10....


----------

